# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  هل يعتبر من استمع لأشرطة شيخ ما دون أن يقرأ عليه تلميذا له ؟

## أبو فراس

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

سؤالي هو 

هل يعتبر من استمع لأشرطة شيخ ما دون أن يقرأ عليه تلميذا له ؟
ومبعث السؤال كثرة الدروس المسجلة للعلماء سواء الأحياء منهم- متعهم الله بالعافية ومتعنا بعلمهم - أو من رحل منهم رحمهم الله وجزاهم خيرا فهل لو استمع أحدنا لدروس الشيخ ابن عثيمين رحمه الله مثلا في شرح رياض الصالحين وغيره وسجل الفوائد وحفظ المتن يحق له أن يقول أنا من تلامذة الشيخ ؟

خصوصا أن أحدهم ذكر في ملتقى أهل الحديث أن الشيخ العثيمين سئل عن ذلك فقال : نعم !
لكن دون أن يورد دليلا على زعمه من كتب الشيخ أو تسجيلاته فهل ما نسبه للشيخ رحمه الله صحيح ؟ 

أفيدوني رحمكم الله ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## آل عامر

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته 
حياك الله أخي ابا فراس 
نعم والله لقد سمعت الشيخ رحمه الله يقول ذلك 
وأظن جوابه عن ذلك كان في لقاء باب المفتوح الأسبوعي

----------


## أبو فراس

> نعم والله لقد سمعت الشيخ رحمه الله يقول ذلك 
> وأظن جوابه عن ذلك كان في لقاء باب المفتوح الأسبوعي


جزاك الله خيرا أخي الكريم 

والله إنها بشارة خير بارك الله فيك

----------


## الحمادي

جزاكم الله خيراً على هذه الإفادة

تنبيه:
تم تحرير مشاركتك أخي أبا فراس، وحذف المشاركات المكررة

----------


## آل عامر

أخانا ابافراس / وجزاك ربي
شيخنا عبدالله الحمادي / حذف الله عنك كل ما يسوئك .

----------


## طالبة علم

بشركم الله بالخير

هذا يعني ترتب أحكام جديدة للأجيال القادمة التي تتلمذ على علماء سبقوهم بقرون  :Smile:

----------


## علي ياسين جاسم المحيمد

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
الحمدلله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد:
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
  هل قال الشيخ رحمه الله إن من سمع الأشرطة يعد من تلامذته أم قال إن الشيخ يعد من شيوخه؛ لأن  شيوخ طالب العلم من انتفع بعلمهم مطلقا فلذلك يدخل في دعاء من دعا لشيوخه كل من انتفع بعلومهم ولهذا تجد في أوائل الأثبات (وشيوخ الإنسان آباؤه في الدين) آباء يطلقون على الأجداد وقد سمعت بعض العلماء يقولون الشيخ فلان جدي في السند أي شيخ شيخه أما أن يحق له أن يقول  إنني من تلاميذه ففيه إشكال وهو أن تلاميذ الشيخ من تلقوا عنه مباشرة ومعلوم أن التلقي بواسطة الكتاب أو الشريط من أنواع الرواية بالوجادة فهل يحق لمن وجد كتابا بخط النووي أن يقول أنا من تلاميذه لا سيما وقد نشر في ملتقى أهل الحديث مخطوط قالوا إنه بخط النووي وهو شرحه على صحيح مسلم  فمن قال سمعت الشيخ ولم يقل من شريط فلا يسلم من التدليس ومن قال أنا تلميذه دون أن يقول تتلمذت على كتبه أو على أشرطته فلا يسلم من التدليس وأنا أثق بنقل الإخوان عن الشيخ رحمه الله  لكن  في النفس شيء من صحة هذا الرأي  ألا ترون أن ذلك يفتح الباب للأدعياء ليقولوا إنهم من تلاميذ الشيخ نفسه رحمه الله وذلك لشهرته ويفتح الباب للمدلسين كما يفتح المجال لمن أراد تزوير كلام الشيخ وفق هواه ورأيه فقد أعلمني بعض الإخوة أن هناك برنامجا يغير الصوت إلى صوت شخص أخر بمجرد أن تدخل صوتين في نفس البرنامج فتجعل الكلامين لواحد وهذا يذكرني بخطاب أحد قادة الجيوش وهو يقول لجنوده : لو سمعتم صوتي عبر الإذاعة  أقول لكم اتركوا أسلحتكم ولا تقاتلوا فلا تنفذوا الأمر واعتبروا أعداءكم قد زوروا صوتي! وهل بلغ الشيخ رحمه الله أن ثمة مثل هذه البرامج ؟ لا أظن ذلك والله أعلم فاليقترن هذا الرأي برأي أهل علم مصطلح الحديث من المعاصرين وبابه أنواع التحمل ولا يخفاكم أن الشيخ رحمه الله من أهل هذا العلم (علم المصطلح) هذا مع بالغ احترامنا للشيخ العلامة الجليل وأرجو ممن تتلمذ عليه أن لا تأخذه الحمية فينصر للشيخ رحمه الله وجعل مأواه الجنة ويردَّ رأيي تعصبا فأنا أبني على ما أشكل لدى الأخ السائل وأرجو أن تحل الإشكالات التي طرحتها وفق المنهج العلمي دون تقليد ووفق شروط الكتابة في الملتقى وأقول ذلك لأنني ذقت الأمرين في كتابات سابقة وقوُّلت ما لم أقله من قبل أحد المتعصبين لشيوخهم  وهذه المشاركة الثانية لي في هذا المجلس المبارك كما ترون فأرجو المعذرة على هذا الدخول أو التدخل وبهذا الإسهاب وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.

----------


## أبو أنس المكي

سمعت الشيخ محمد الددو حفظه الله أجاز ذلك بشرط المعاصرة 
ولكن الشيخ محمد بن محمد المختار الشنقيطي قال لا حتى تثني ركبك بين يديه وتدرس عليه كتابا او قال بابا من العلم والله اعلم

----------


## عدو المشركين

السلام عليكم

لو انني حضرت وداومت عند شيخ وجلست في زاوية من المسجد بعيده وسمعته يشرح ويحدث( عن طريق مكبر الصوت) ولم اره بعيني لسبب ما كالزحام مثلا ، فهل اكون من تلامذته وممن ثنى ركبتيه عنده؟؟ واي فرق بين الحالة السابقة وبين سماعي لتسجيل صوتي له ؟ فكلاهما تم .. بالصوت

----------


## وليد الدلبحي

سمعت شيخنا عبدالكريم الخضير متع الله بعمره لما سئل عن هذا الأمر قال:
لا بأس من قوله شيخنا -لمن سمع له وإستفاد منه عن طريق الأشرطة أو الإنترنت- والأفضل أن يقيدها بما إستفاد منه كأن يقول: تتلمذت على أشرطة الشيخ، أو يقول : شخنا عن طريق الأشرطة، أو يقول: شيخنا عن طريق الإنترنت، وهذا أفضل حتى لا يلبس أنه طلب العلم منه مباشرة -أي حضر له وقرأ عليه- والله أعلم.

----------


## أبو فراس

بارك الله فيكم جميعا وشكرا على المشاركة

----------


## أبو أنس المكي

> السلام عليكم
> لو انني حضرت وداومت عند شيخ وجلست في زاوية من المسجد بعيده وسمعته يشرح ويحدث( عن طريق مكبر الصوت) ولم اره بعيني لسبب ما كالزحام مثلا ، فهل اكون من تلامذته وممن ثنى ركبتيه عنده؟؟ واي فرق بين الحالة السابقة وبين سماعي لتسجيل صوتي له ؟ فكلاهما تم .. بالصوت


تستطيع أن تلقى هذا السؤال على الشيخ علما بأنه استشهد بأقوال لاهل العلم وخاصة من الموافقات وهذا رأية وأما ما تذكره انت من مثال فمردود واسمحلي أن اقول لك قياسك فاسد والا لأخرجنا كل أعمى ولا أحب أن أدخل في نقاشات 
ولكن الشيخ يقول يدرس عليه كتابا كاملا او بابا كاملا وتقول الزحام يعي كتاب أقل فترة سنة فما دخل الزحام بارك الله فيك وغفر الله لك ولوالديك ولجميع المسلمين

----------


## عدو المشركين

الأخ ابو انس .. غفر الله لك ولوالديك  مولانا

اسمح لي اخي الفاضل ان ارد عليك قولك بفساد القياس 

الشيخ يقول يدرس عليه كتابا كاملا ، ولا يهم هنا ان يراه الطالب او يكون الطالب أعمى ( طبعا هناك الكثير من طلبة العلم من العمي ) *وبالتالي يكون هدف الدرس كله هو السماع وتقييد الفوائد* 

نعم ، قد يقال .. وكيف يمكن للمستمع للأشرطة ( وحاله هنا هو حال الطالب الحاضر الأعمى ) ان يستوضح من نقطة معينة ذكرها الشيخ في درسه ، بينما لو كان حاضرا ( ولو كان اعمى ) فسوف يسأل الشيخ ليرفع الإشكال 
والجواب هو ، ان الإشكال وارد جدا في حق الطالب الحاضر بعد ايام من شرح كتاب او باب من العلم ، عندما يراجع او تخطر في باله خاطرة او شبهة ، وهنا ندخل في احتمالات كثيرة منها عدم وجود الشيخ لسؤاله ومنها وفاة الشيخ ومنها ان الشيخ ليس عنده جواب .. وكل هذه الإحتمالات لا تنفي عن الطالب الحاضر صفة طلب العلم ووصفه لنفسه انه ( تتلمذ ) عند الشيخ الفلاني ، والأمر نفسه يكون في حق المستمع للأشرطة ( كحال الطالب الحاضر الأعمى ) 

ومع هذا فأنا أميل لجواب الأخ وليد الدلبحي المنقول لسببين يحضراني الآن 
1- وصف الرجل نفسه ان تتلمذ عند الشيخ الفلاني ، يشعر بالحضور و الملازمة . وهذا هو المتعارف عليه 
2- من طلب العلم عند شيخ معين ولازمه مدة من الزمن  فلابد ان تجده وقد اخذ عن شيخه صفات معينة ( كطريقة تحريك اليد او طريقة التحدث او اللباس بل وحتى قلده في ترتيب وقته ) وهذا لا يكون لمن يستمع للأشرطة

والله اعلم

----------


## خالد المرسى

> كطريقة تحريك اليد او طريقة التحدث


هل أجاز احد من العلماء مثل هذا التقليد



> تلقوا عنه مباشرة ومعلوم أن التلقي بواسطة الكتاب أو الشريط من أنواع الرواية بالوجادة


أظن ان الشبكة الاسلامية صنفت الشرائط فى مرحلة بعد الوجادة  وبحثت فى الشبكة لأنقل الفتوى فلم اوفق فى وجدانها  ليت احد الاخوة يكتب فى جوجل  ( حكم طلب العلم عن طريق الاشرطة لعله يوفق فى  ايجاد الفتوى

----------


## أبو أنس المكي

> الأخ ابو انس .. غفر الله لك ولوالديك  مولانا
> اسمح لي اخي الفاضل ان ارد عليك قولك بفساد القياس 
> الشيخ يقول يدرس عليه كتابا كاملا ، ولا يهم هنا ان يراه الطالب او يكون الطالب أعمى ( طبعا هناك الكثير من طلبة العلم من العمي ) *وبالتالي يكون هدف الدرس كله هو السماع وتقييد الفوائد* 
> نعم ، قد يقال .. وكيف يمكن للمستمع للأشرطة ( وحاله هنا هو حال الطالب الحاضر الأعمى ) ان يستوضح من نقطة معينة ذكرها الشيخ في درسه ، بينما لو كان حاضرا ( ولو كان اعمى ) فسوف يسأل الشيخ ليرفع الإشكال 
> والجواب هو ، ان الإشكال وارد جدا في حق الطالب الحاضر بعد ايام من شرح كتاب او باب من العلم ، عندما يراجع او تخطر في باله خاطرة او شبهة ، وهنا ندخل في احتمالات كثيرة منها عدم وجود الشيخ لسؤاله ومنها وفاة الشيخ ومنها ان الشيخ ليس عنده جواب .. وكل هذه الإحتمالات لا تنفي عن الطالب الحاضر صفة طلب العلم ووصفه لنفسه انه ( تتلمذ ) عند الشيخ الفلاني ، والأمر نفسه يكون في حق المستمع للأشرطة ( كحال الطالب الحاضر الأعمى ) 
> ومع هذا فأنا أميل لجواب الأخ وليد الدلبحي المنقول لسببين يحضراني الآن 
> 1- وصف الرجل نفسه ان تتلمذ عند الشيخ الفلاني ، يشعر بالحضور و الملازمة . وهذا هو المتعارف عليه 
> 2- من طلب العلم عند شيخ معين ولازمه مدة من الزمن  فلابد ان تجده وقد اخذ عن شيخه صفات معينة ( كطريقة تحريك اليد او طريقة التحدث او اللباس بل وحتى قلده في ترتيب وقته ) وهذا لا يكون لمن يستمع للأشرطة
> والله اعلم


اتفق معك على هذين النقطتين 
أسال الله أن يحشرني وإياك وجميع الإخوة في زمرة الصالحين

----------


## أبو عبدالله النجدي

حول المسألة ينظر: كتاب ( المسائل الحلبيات) لأبي علي الفارسي النحوي ص (195)، بتحقيق د. حسن هنداوي، ط دار القلم.

----------


## عدو المشركين

الأخ خالد مرسي

سؤالك (( هل أجاز احد من العلماء مثل هذا التقليد ))

ليس تقليدا بحسب المصطلح المعروف ، بل هو تطبع 
كما يتطبع الولد بوالده ويتبع سمته

----------


## خالد المرسى

> ليس تقليدا بحسب المصطلح المعروف ، بل هو تطبع 
> كما يتطبع الولد بوالده ويتبع سمته


هذا من الوراثة  اما اتباع السمت لكثرة المخالطة  فليس لدرجة  الكلام والاشارة باليد     فكل انسان ليس له مثله فى الوجود  ويبقى له شخصيته المستقلة

----------


## عدو المشركين

> اما اتباع السمت لكثرة المخالطة فليس لدرجة الكلام والاشارة باليد


وجهة نظر 

اما عن مشاهداتي ، فهي خلاف وجهة نظرك

----------


## أبو جنيد صالح

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
 يقول الشيخ عبد العزيز السدحان في "معالم في طريق طلب العلم" (41-42) :

" الأشرطة السمعية : هي والله نعمة ، لكن كثيرا منا فرط فيها ، وسبب التفريط في هذه النعمة يعود إلى عدم الاهتمام بترتيب الوقت ، ولقد قرأت أثرا في أول الموضوع أن السلف كانوا يقولون : إن العلم يؤتى ولا يأتي ، والآن يؤتى ويأتي بواسطة هذه الأشرطة التي تعين طالب العلم ، ولقد ذكر المستمعون لها أن فيها خيرا كثيرا ، ولقد انتفعت بها واستفدت خيرا ، أقول هذا من باب التحدث بالنعمة . والصنعاني يقول في منظومته في الحج :

ومن لم يجرب ليس يعرف قدره ** فجرب تجد تصديق ما قد ذكرناه .

أليس من نعمة الله عليك أن يكون العلم مصاحبا لك في سيرك ، وفي اضطجاعك على فراشك ، وفي جلوسك على مائدتك ؟

وإن الواحد منا إذا أحسن انتقاء الأشرطة ، ورتب وقتا لسماعها في سيارته أو منزله لوجد في ذلك خيرا كثيرا .

وقد حدثت أن أحد الشباب الصالحين قد حفظ القرآن الكريم كله بفضل الله ، ثم بسبب هذه الأشرطة ، ويقول عن نفسه : إنه كان يستمع إلى قراءة الشيخ محمد صديق المنشاوي سنتين كاملتين ، كلما انتهى من شريط أعاده حتى أصبح القرآن سلسا على لسانه .

فلا تستبعد هذا على نفسك ، ولكن رتب وقتك ، ورتب هذه الأشرطة في أثناء سماعك لها ، ولا تدخل شريطا على آخر حتى تفرغ من الأول ، فإن لم تستفد من الشريط الأول فأعده مرة ومرتين وكرات ومرات .

وإذا أردت أن تعرف قدر الساعات التي تهدر فانظر في سيرك كم تسمع خلاله من شريط ، فإذا كان الشريط الواحد مدته ساعة أو ساعة ونصف ، فهذه أوقات تهدر لا يفطن لها الواحد منا إلا إذا نبه لها ، فرتب لنفسك وقتا تسمع فيه درسا في أثناء سيرك ، خاصة وقد تباعدت المنازل والدور ، وكثر الذهاب والإياب ، لأجل العمل والزيارات ، كزيارة رحم أو زيارة أخ في الله ، وقضاء حاجة من متطلبات المنزل وغيرها ، ثم حافظ على هذا الترتيب وسترى أنك لا تنزل من سيارتك إلا وقد سمعت من الفوائد الشيء الكثير .

ذكرت هذا لكثرتها ، ولأن فيها من العلم الشيء الكثير ، ولأن مشايخنا وكبار مشايخنا علمهم محفوظ فيها ، وتباع بأيسر الأثمان ، ويستطيع الواحد منا أن يتناولها في كل وقت .

وأعرف إخوة شغلوا عن حضور الدروس لكثرة الأعمال والأشغال ، فعوضوا هذا بالاستماع إلى الأشرطة فنفعهم الله بها " انتهى .

----------


## عبدالملك السبيعي

> هذا من الوراثة اما اتباع السمت لكثرة المخالطة فليس لدرجة الكلام والاشارة باليد فكل انسان ليس له مثله فى الوجود ويبقى له شخصيته المستقلة


هناك مصدران لصفات الكائن : صفات وراثية & صفات مكتسبة .. واتباع السمت حتى يتقلد طريقة الكلام والحركة فهو ممكن إذا توفرت الدواعي ومنها الملازمة ووجود قابلية عن المتلقي ..

بالمناسبة : لي صاحب منذ سنين ، صار الناس يتكلمون كثيرا على التشابه بيننا في حركات اليدين وفي طريقة الكلام وفي أبعد من ذلك .. فما بالك لو صاحب المرء شيخا جليلا " ابتسامة "

----------


## أبو الفهد العرفي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أثرتم موضوعا بالغ الأهمية ، والحديث فيه ينبغي أن يكون لأولي الألباب من العلماء المتثبتين وما ينبغي والله لنا أن نتحدث فيه ، ولكن نرجو الإفادة وكلامنا يحتمل الصواب والخطأ غير أنه تجربة شخصية عن قرب ، 
أولا : الحق يقبل ما دام حقا من أي شخص كان وإلا فالعصبية المذمومة الممقوتة .. ويرد الباطل على أي شخص كان وإلا فالعصبية الممقوتة ، فما الداعي لمنع القول بشيخي مادام سينظر في القول أحق هو أم باطل ، خاصة وكتب السنة ولله الحمد قد دونت ، وأقوال العلماء تحتمل الإصابة والخطأ فمن استدل بقول عالم في مسألة يعلم دليلا خلافها فليستدل كيف شاء وليهوي ما أراد الضياع .. 
ثانيا : الانتفاع من الأشرطة انتفاع عظيم لا يدركه إلا من ذاقه ووجد حلاوته ، خاصة في زمن الدخن (الحقد) الذي أخبر عنه الرسول في غالب - وللأسف - مجالس العلم بين طلبة العلم فالشيخ عند الأغلبية يكاد يكون مقدسا ، ولا يسلم من يناقش قوله راغبا في الحق والوقوف عليه من المقلدة المذمومين .. 
ثالثا : يسلم الطالب على الأشرطة من مثل هذه التعصبات ما صدق في دعاء الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يوفقه إلى الحق بعد أن يعلم أصحاب المنهج السليم الذين لا يتوانون في اتباع كلام الحق سبحانه ثم كلام رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم ولو كان على غير مرادهم وهواهم .. 
رابعا : دعونا من حب التزكيات واللهث ورائها ظانين أنها تحول الباطل حقا لحاملها ، فوالله لو جلس إلى ألف شيخ وتزكي من ألف شيخ ما قبلنا منه إلا الحق ولرددنا عليه باطله ، ولو لم يجلس لشيخ واحد ولم يسمع محاضرة واحدة لقبلنا منه الحق مادام حقا ولو على مضد منا لقبوله ، فالحق حق نور ، والباطل باطل ظلام ..

----------


## طالب علوم الحديث

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته..
جزا الله الأخوة على طرح هذه النقطة للنقاش و آراءهم التي أثرت الموضوع..

أنا شخصيا أرى أن إطلاق كلمة تلميذ لشيخ بسماع الأشرطة و الكتب فيه نظر !! 
إلا أنه إذا أطلقه فيجب عليه تقييده بماهيته كأن يقول تتلمذت على علم الشيخ بسماع أشرطته في باب كذا أو في كتاب كذا أو في علم كذا فهذا أسلم ، و الله أعلم .

و جزا الله الأخ أبو فهد العرفي على هذا الكلام الذي يمثل المنهج الحق .

----------


## قلب طيب

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء على هذه الفوائد القيمة .

----------


## ابو عبدالعزيز الآثري

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> 
> سؤالي هو 
> 
> هل يعتبر من استمع لأشرطة شيخ ما دون أن يقرأ عليه تلميذا له ؟
> ومبعث السؤال كثرة الدروس المسجلة للعلماء سواء الأحياء منهم- متعهم الله بالعافية ومتعنا بعلمهم - أو من رحل منهم رحمهم الله وجزاهم خيرا 
> أفيدوني رحمكم الله ولكم جزيل الشكر


وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .. وبعد : 
إلى الأخ المبارك أبو فراس ... اسأل الله أن يمتعك بالصحة والعافية .. فقد أوردت سؤال جعل خواطري تتبعثر في فضاء الفكر ولما جمعت شعثها وإذا بها تأتي بعدت مسائل لعل الله أن ينفعني وإياك ومن قراءها وهي : 
1- لا بد أن يعلم طالب العلم أنه خدم خدمة لم يخدم بها أحد من قبل من طلبة العلم في السابق حيث أنهم يضربون الفيافي القفار لسماع حديث أو كتابة مسائلة واليوم العلم بين يديك موجود تستطيع أن تتناوله بكل سهولة . 
2- لا بد أن يعلم طالب العلم أن من مداخل الشيطان و تسرب الرياء في النفس هو كلمة " شيخي فلان ".. " أو أنا من طلاب الشيخ فلان "  وهذه كثير ما نسمعها من طلاب العلم تجده يعرف بنفسة إبتداء معاك أخيك فلان من طلاب الشيخ فلان .. وهذا أخشى أنه يكون مدخلاً من مداخل الشيطان . 
3- الشيخ هو من حدثك أو شرح لك مسألة أو أستفدت منه علماً ولذا كانت الكتب بمثابت الشيوخ من حيث إستجلاب المعرفة والعلم وكثير ما تسمعون يا طلاب العلم من كان شيخة كتابة فخطؤه أكثر من صوابه " فعتبر الكتاب هنالك بمنزلة الشيخ من حيث إستقاء المعرفة والعلم . 
4 - يا طالب العلم إعلم أن التعلم له عدة ضروب وطرق معاصرة ومنها السماع عبر الأشرطة لكن هذه تكون بطريقة وليست مجرد سماع بمعنى أن طالب العلم يحضر شرح صوتي لأحد الشيوخ في متن معين ويحضر المتن ويسمع لشرح ويقييد الشرح وما أشكل من المسائل قيده بمذكرة خارجية ثم بعدها يسأل هذا الشيخ الذي سمع شرحه عبر الأشرطة فيما أشكل عليه من المسائل ويناقشة فيها هذا إذا كان الشيخ في بلده ولا يستطيع الطالب المواصلة على حضور دروسة بسبب عمله أو غيره فإنه يستمع لأشرطة الشيخ وفي وقت فراغه يذهب إلى الشيخ ويسأله عن تلك المسائل التي أشكلت عليه أو يود أن يناقش الشيخ فيها ...كذا لو كان الشيخ خارج بلده فإنه كما ذكرنا سالفاً يقيد ما أشكل من المسائل أو المسائل التي قد يرى قولاً آخر يخالف رأي الشيخ ليناقش الشيخ فيها من خلال السفر إلى هذا العالم لكن لو سلمنا وقلنا لماذا السفر لماذا لا يكون الإتصال فنعم الله كثيرة فأتصل على الشيخ أو عبر موقعه الإلكتروني أراسله أو الأميل ويجيب علي الشيخ وبهذا قد إنتهيت مما اشكل علي من المسائل ونحوها نقول إن كانت هذه الطريقة مجدية فمن حق الشيخ عليك إن لم يكن في بلدك أو في بلدك أن تزوره بين الفينة والأخرى وأن تقبل رأسه وتعرفة بنفسك وبالكتبه التي قرأتها وبالأشرطة التي سمعتها وماذا أستفتدت من المسائل من علمه .... بهذه الطريقة فأنت يصدق عليك بأنك من طلابة .. 
5- هل الشيخ يطلق على الذي تأخذ من علمة مباشرة أم عبر الوسائل العصرية الأشرطة أو الكتب ونحوها أم من تأخذ برأيه في المسائل أم من أستفدت من علمة ولو رأيته أو لم تراه هنا نقول شيخك من أخذت عنه العلم ولو خالفته بالرأي في بداية الطلب لكن بشرط الرؤية والمعاصرة وهذا نقول به حيث في بعض التعاريف التي ذكرها أهل العلم في من هو الصحابي قال بعض أهل العلم هو من رأي الرسول  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ولو مرة واحده لذا الملخص من هذا " شيخك هو من أخذت العلم عنه في بداية الطلب بشرط المعاصرة والرؤية ولو قلنا بما ذكره بعض الأخوة في هذه المسألة فليس هنالك فرق بين السماع والقراءة من حيث أخذ العلم لكان شيوخنا شيخ الإسلام بن تيمية وأبن القيم بل الإمام أحمد وغيره لكن هذا هو الفيصل في هذه المسأله والله أعلم . 
6 - يا طالب العلم لن تبلغ المأمول إلى بالهمم العالية وإجتثاث الركب عند الشيوخ ومن سلك طريق يلتمس فيه علماً سهل الله له طريق إلى الجنة التراث يا طالب العلم أجلس عند العلماء إن أستطعت وتعلم من سمتهم وأدبهم والجلوس في حلق العلم لها بركة في غفران الذنوب والإستفادة العلمية فلا تفرط في هذا الجانب وفقني الله وإياك لما يحب ويرضى . 
أبو عبدالعزيز الأثري

----------


## صلاح سالم

حفظكم الله جميعاً فهذا الموضوع خرجت منهُ بقائدة وهي: 
1 ـ يصح القول بأن من سمع الدروس وتابعها من الأشرطة المسجلة أن يقول أنه تتلمذا على دروس الشيخ الفلاني بشرط أن يبين أنه تتلمذا على تسجلاته الصوتيه وليس كسر ركب.
2 ـ من لم يبين أنه تعلم على تسجيلات الشيخ يكون مدلساً لعدم تبيين حقيقة المسألة وأنه لم يكن ممن كسر الركب عند المشايخ ولو كان من المعاصرين.
3 ـ ويبين هذا تلاميذ الشيخ الذين كسروا الركب عندهم.
4 ـ أن المتعلم من اللأشرطة ليس له الحق بإلزام الشيخ بأقول فهمها هو من الشيخ دون سماع تلاميذ الشيخ ما يقولون فيها عن شيهم.
5 ـ لا يصح أن يدعي المتعلم عن المشايخ من الأشرطة مباشرة طلب العلم، لأننا لو قلنا بهذا لأجاز أن يقال أن من تعلم من كتب ابن تيمية أو مسأل الإمام أحمد لبنه عبد الله أو من درس الراسألة للشافعي أن يقول أنه تلميذ هؤلاء فهذا هو عين الكذب على المشايخ رحمهم الله.
هذا ما خرجت بهم من هذا الموضوع وارجو أن أجد من يعلق على فهم البسيط للسمألة حفظكم الله والله أعلم.

----------

